# What do you want for Xmas?



## Rob Fisher (6/12/18)

The girls are doing the Xmas tree! What do you want to find under the Xmas tree?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (6/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The girls are doing the Xmas tree! What do you want to find under the Xmas tree?
> View attachment 153143
> View attachment 153144
> View attachment 153145
> View attachment 153146


A cat that doesnt roam the streets at night would be nice 
Also, for my wife and child to not buy me anything with my money

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Vilaishima (6/12/18)

I'd love a micarta handled damascus steel Tom Brown Tracker #1 but at $300+ for a standard steel one I know that is not going to happen...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vix (6/12/18)

I would love a Billet Box V4 any color with VapeShell but trying to convince the wife why it is worth it is turning out to be challenging....

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/18)

My homeloan to be paid off

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/12/18)

Nothing. I have everything I need.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR (6/12/18)

I would like a check that would pay for my sons second year at university *OR* a guarantee slip that all my learners will always pay attention in class next year  *OR* a promise from the government that they will only appoint qualified individuals  *OR* a newspaper article stating ESKOM found 5 forgotten coal mines *OR *a photo of @Daniel & @BioHAZarD hugging each other .

Any one will do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 9 | Optimistic 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/12/18)

KZOR said:


> I would like a check that would pay for my sons second year at university *OR* a guarantee slip what all my learners will always pay attention in class next year  *OR* a promise from the government that they will only appoint qualified individuals  *OR* a newspaper article stating ESKOM found 5 forgotten coal mines *OR *a photo of @Daniel & @BioHAZarD hugging each other .
> 
> Any one will do.


The eskom quip is more likely.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## KZOR (6/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> The eskom quip is more likely.


Thought you gonna say my check is in the post .... lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jm10 (6/12/18)

KZOR said:


> I would like a check that would pay for my sons second year at university *OR* a guarantee slip what all my learners will always pay attention in class next year  *OR* a promise from the government that they will only appoint qualified individuals  *OR* a newspaper article stating ESKOM found 5 forgotten coal mines *OR *a photo of @Daniel & @BioHAZarD hugging each other .
> 
> Any one will do.



Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/12/18)

I'd love the winning Lotto numbers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos (6/12/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> I'd love the winning Lotto numbers.


Good thing they are published:


Anything else? 
You probably should have specified "future" lotto numbers

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/12/18)

Christos said:


> Good thing they are published:
> View attachment 153168
> 
> Anything else?
> You probably should have specified "future" lotto numbers


YAY! Thanks @Christos ! Not even X-Mas yet and I got exactly what I wanted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (6/12/18)

I want a hug from @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/12/18)

Daniel said:


> I want a hug from @BioHAZarD


Just imagine the amount of subs u would get.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (6/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Just imagine the amount of subs u would get.



Oh no , this would be a private affair ......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (6/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (6/12/18)

KZOR said:


> I would like a check that would pay for my sons second year at university *OR* a guarantee slip what all my learners will always pay attention in class next year  *OR* a promise from the government that they will only appoint qualified individuals  *OR* a newspaper article stating ESKOM found 5 forgotten coal mines *OR *a photo of @Daniel & @BioHAZarD hugging each other .
> 
> Any one will do.


Looks like Eskom found 170 mines, they just forgot to collect.

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/eskoms-big-coal-whopper-20181204

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (6/12/18)

Christos said:


> A cat that doesnt roam the streets at night would be nice
> Also, for my wife and child to not buy me anything with my money



Atleast yours roams the streets only at night, mine goes away for the holidays.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rafique (6/12/18)

- for @BioHAZarD to subscribe to certain YouTube channels 
- oh yes and that combo in Rob fishers hand

Let's see this post highlight with rainbows.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/12/18)

Rafique said:


> - for @BioHAZarD to subscribe to certain YouTube channels
> - oh yes and that combo in Rob fishers hand
> 
> Let's see this post highlight with rainbows.


The one channel has the barest of chances. The other not even the festive spirit will make it happen.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (6/12/18)

A pass for Locust 2 for grade 12 as I paid my last bucks over today for his 1st year of studies, and a cheap clunker so that I can return the granny mobile. Sitting without a car is a b&*(ch, and not having money to replace because of 1st statement.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (6/12/18)

Just peace and quiet. Working early the next morning, so I want to rest and just chill.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (7/12/18)

Daniel said:


> I want a hug from @BioHAZarD


Oh! You need Huggies then. Yes the nappy variety

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (7/12/18)

I wish that all you guys are happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## JurgensSt (7/12/18)

Just want to spend a relaxing day with the family.

My xmas gift should be delivered today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/12/18)

My wish ... That we all have a wonderful festive season nd that the year ahead be prosperous for us all AMEN!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius (7/12/18)

I have send a request to Santa for a new VW Mod and a Brother labelling machine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/12/18)

Ok i am revising my previous post. I don't need anything but i SOOOOOOOO want this for XMAS. @Rob Fisher speak to Santa please. you have my address.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/12/18)

An ISO7 rated Lab to mix and mess about in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (7/12/18)

I would like to be Dan Bilzerian for the foreseeable future.
Dunno if that will fit under the Christmas tree though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (7/12/18)

For this who don't know what a Tom Brown Tracker is. This is a Damascus steel #4 (the mini) the #1 is massive at over 30cm in length.




I just saw a 2007 manufactured Damascus #1 for R18k. There are obviously many copies of the same knive but this is the real thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/12/18)

Christos said:


> A cat that doesnt roam the streets at night would be nice
> Also, for my wife and child to not buy me anything with my money


I bought my Christmas gift for the kids to give me today

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/12/18)

All i want for this xmas and all to come is that my kids are happy. If this is achieved then i know i succeeded as a single parent

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Cynarius (7/12/18)

All I would like is a regulated mod lol... Now to convince my wife and kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (7/12/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 153288


Does the paper wear it's pants almost around the knees as well?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (7/12/18)

The return of @BioHAZarD we have unfinished business

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (9/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Just want to spend a relaxing day with the family.
> 
> My xmas gift should be delivered today



@JurgensSt And what is that, pray tell?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> I bought my Christmas gift for the kids to give me today



What did you buy @Paul33?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/12/18)

Hooked said:


> What did you buy @Paul33?


A crea mech squonker @Hooked 

My kids love me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (9/12/18)

Hooked said:


> @JurgensSt And what is that, pray tell?


The Bonza kit and serpent tank was a Xmas gift from my SO. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (9/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (9/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> A crea mech squonker @Hooked
> 
> My kids love me



They sure do @Paul33! Wishing you many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> The Bonza kit and serpent tank was a Xmas gift from my SO.
> 
> Sent from small screen



Enjoy your gift from your SO (whatever that is?) @JurgensSt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (9/12/18)

All I want is an All Day Vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (10/12/18)

My heart is still bleeding for a Reo. And seeing all those in the classies is not helping. 

Overtime will pay out end of Jan. Hopefully school fees don't take everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/18)

Hooked said:


> Enjoy your gift from your SO (whatever that is?) @JurgensSt!


SO = Significant Other

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Norman Anderson (10/12/18)

Not asking much, plain and simple Peace, Love and Joy for all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo (10/12/18)

Our wonderful world class post office to deliver my green Rebel 75w DNA (26650 ) ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

